# Beginner T's?



## SandDeku (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay. I want to ask a few things(I probably asked before---but can't remember). Uhmmm coming into terms of what I wanted of a pet(long time thinking). I still think I like tarantulas. So far all I'ved had are fish and some amphibians(still do). I thought before that my defenition of active pet would be the same as many peoples. 

I guess Iam okay with low activity. Only thing I would like to know what tarantula is right for me?
I like:
-Able to see it(isn't constantly hiding under a log or something).
-Isn't aggressive(defensive doesn't count) and non-dangerous.
-Nice patterns? Non-silky looking ones? Call em combed persay.
I recall someone a long time ago recommending something called a peruvian black? I really can't recall..... 
I remember looking at zebra stripped ones.
mexican firelegs look nice imo.


----------



## LirvA (Apr 5, 2011)

I would say a Brachepelma but they are kind of expensive for a beginner ... unless you're willing to spend a little more money. 

Can't go wrong with an Avicularia imo.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 5, 2011)

LirvA said:


> I would say a Brachepelma but they are kind of expensive for a beginner ... unless you're willing to spend a little more money.
> 
> Can't go wrong with an Avicularia imo.


Hmm anything on the brazilian blacks?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 5, 2011)

Probably refering to Grammastola pulchra, little pricey as well, but very cool T's.

-Sean


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 5, 2011)

ShadowBlade said:


> Probably refering to Grammastola pulchra, little pricey as well, but very cool T's.
> 
> -Sean


Yeah. Anyone got pics?


----------



## LirvA (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the Grammastola thread in the pictures forum imo.


----------



## gladmar (Apr 5, 2011)

Tarantulas for beginner the Brachepelma Species.
Choice :
Brachypelma albopilosum(Docile)
Brachypelma anitha(Docile but nervous)
Brachypelma angustum(Docile but nervous)
Brachypelma auratum(Docile but nervous)
Brachypelma baumgarteni(Docile but nervous)
Brachypelma boehmi(Docile but nervous)
Brachypelma emilia(Docile but nervous)
Brachypelma epicureanum(nervous)
Brachypelma fossorium(???)
Brachypelma klaasi(nervous)
Brachypelma ruhnaui(nervous)
Brachypelma smithi(Docile but nervous)
Brachypelma vagans(Fast/semi aggressive)
Brachypelma verdezi(???)
They are Docile but nervous but not all of them:?


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 5, 2011)

*How did no one suggest this?*

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue)


----------



## david30 (Apr 5, 2011)

does any 1 know where i can find a list of good calm docile tarantulas


----------



## Moltar (Apr 5, 2011)

B. albopilosum (Honduran Curly Hair). Best. Starter T. Ever.

Calm, handleabe, relatively fast growing (for a Brachy), docile, eats like a starving linebacker, cheap & abundant, hard to kill, easy to care for.

And they're pretty, too.


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well usually the colorful looking T's are expensive. Normally I would say G. rosea is perfect for a beginner, but there not the best to look at. If you have the money, I would get one of the Brachypelma species someone listed. The Brachypelma species will hide sometimes, but they will spend at least 70% of the time out in the open, as long as you have good conditions. If you are on a budget, go with an Avic. Avics are cheap and can be very colorful. And they are almost always in plain view, because they are arboreal species, meaning they will spend 99% of there time climbing on the glass. You will almost never see them on the ground. But if you get an Avic, make sure your enclosure is appropriate for an arboreal species. So you will need very little ground space, but you want plenty of height for climbing. 


Personally, I think you should get a G. rosea, they don't spend a lot of time hiding. There the cheapest tarantula you can buy, and they are the most hardy. Avics are more susceptible to infections or disease. Avics are generally pretty cheap, but even if you care for them properly, they only live about 8 years max.


----------



## Necromion (Apr 5, 2011)

Personally I wouldnt recommend G. rosea as a first T yeah many are calm but certain individuals can be defensive. plus most adult G. rosea are wild caught and can be very weird with their behavior as well. if you wanted a cheap starter I would recommend either a juvinile A. Avicularia or a possible even a Lasidora parabayna (think I spelled that right) however the lasidora does get big so keep that in mind.


----------



## david30 (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks peeps thats a good help i'll have a look at sum of those thank you


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 5, 2011)

My B. smithi has sometimes her own mood swings, sometimes she shows a threat pose twowards tongs or food, never bites but she kicks hair when she doesen't want to be handled and flees. I had her now for almost 3 years and she hid only twice in that time, both times when was more on the cold side in winter and she was smaller back then. Also, she is always on display an her favourite spot - the root she has.... She just LOVES staying there, she rarely moves from there except if she molts and webs the enclosure or she moves to the water dish to drink.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 5, 2011)

jgod790 said:


> Well usually the colorful looking T's are expensive. Normally I would say G. rosea is perfect for a beginner, but there not the best to look at. If you have the money, I would get one of the Brachypelma species someone listed. The Brachypelma species will hide sometimes, but they will spend at least 70% of the time out in the open, as long as you have good conditions. If you are on a budget, go with an Avic. Avics are cheap and can be very colorful. And they are almost always in plain view, because they are arboreal species, meaning they will spend 99% of there time climbing on the glass. You will almost never see them on the ground. But if you get an Avic, make sure your enclosure is appropriate for an arboreal species. So you will need very little ground space, but you want plenty of height for climbing.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think you should get a G. rosea, they don't spend a lot of time hiding. There the cheapest tarantula you can buy, and they are the most hardy. Avics are more susceptible to infections or disease. Avics are generally pretty cheap, but even if you care for them properly, they only live about 8 years max.


I know all spiders have hairs. But I prefer the ones that look "sleek" as in they look combed. 

Sorta like this:

	
	
		
		
	


	





But would like to know any other spiders that look like that? I know the brazilian black look like that.

OR atleast something small. Like 2inches to 4inches max.


----------



## lord lionheart (Apr 5, 2011)

Based on what this guy had to say here

http://www.tarantulas.com/choosing.html


 I went with a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and a Brachypelma boehmei. Of course they still haven't arrived ( coming today) so I'm sure there's plenty of opinions. The local pet store had a Grammostola rosea in stock for only $15, but the article kind of put me off them. I wanted something a bit more colorful and exciting. See what happens?


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 5, 2011)

Necromion said:


> Personally I wouldnt recommend G. rosea as a first T yeah many are calm but certain individuals can be defensive. plus most adult G. rosea are wild caught and can be very weird with their behavior as well. if you wanted a cheap starter I would recommend either a juvinile A. Avicularia or a possible even a Lasidora parabayna (think I spelled that right) however the lasidora does get big so keep that in mind.



I must respectfully and STRONGLY disagree on recommending a Lasiodora parahybana as a beginner tarantula. Due to the fact that species in the Lasiodora genus, require high humidity. Not just 70% but 80%. A Lasiodora species under the care of a beginner would probably not last more then a year. And there really expensive. Who wants to spend hundreds of dollars on a tarantula that they might not be able to keep alive? Just my opinion.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 5, 2011)

jgod790 said:


> I must respectfully and STRONGLY disagree on recommending a Lasiodora parahybana as a beginner tarantula. Due to the fact that species in the Lasiodora genus, require high humidity. Not just 70% but 80%. A Lasiodora species under the care of a beginner would probably not last more then a year. And there really expensive. Who wants to spend hundreds of dollars on a tarantula that they might not be able to keep alive? Just my opinion.


No offense, but I must respectfully point out that this post is hooey.  L parahybana are actually quite a bit more hardy than this. Sure, the slings start out very tiny and are thus fairly delicate but they get over that quickly. Although they come from a humid environment they seem quite resilient in actual practice. I've kept my 2 LP's in fairly dstraightforward, dry-to-medium enclosure for a few years now and they are thriving. When I soak the substrate she does seem to bask in the wetness, but she does just fine without. I don't do RH%, I just eye it up and she does fine with a moist third-of-a-tank and the rest dry.

Also, they aren't expensive (at all) L parahybana produces somewhere on the order of 2,000-3,000 eggs per sac so they are abundant, to say the least. It is only large adult females who are expensive, as are adult females of nearly all species.


----------



## Midknight xrs (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm gonna agree with Moltar, as long as Space Ghost doesn't shoot him, and say i think jgod790 has an LP mixed up with a T. blondi.  I have an LP that I bought in 08/2010 and it was kept relatively dry with a watering once a week and is now a healthy ~2.75".

With beginner T's, i would say if you look at my profile, I have most of those recommended by the handbooks as well as a few intermediate ones.


----------



## NikiP (Apr 5, 2011)

jgod790 said:


> I must respectfully and STRONGLY disagree on recommending a Lasiodora parahybana as a beginner tarantula. Due to the fact that species in the Lasiodora genus, require high humidity. Not just 70% but 80%. A Lasiodora species under the care of a beginner would probably not last more then a year. And there really expensive. Who wants to spend hundreds of dollars on a tarantula that they might not be able to keep alive? Just my opinion.


Where on earth do you get your info from!?!

My biggest suggestion to you would be to get some more tarantulas so you can get more hands on experience with something other then a G. rosea...


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 5, 2011)

In "The Tarantula keepers guide" by Schultz, LP are under the "swamp dwellers" section.

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




NikiP said:


> Where on earth do you get your info from!?!
> 
> My biggest suggestion to you would be to get some more tarantulas so you can get more hands on experience with something other then a G. rosea...


I get my info from books, and I have more experience then just a G. rosea.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 5, 2011)

They may be from a humid locale but they are much more resilient to variations in humidity than some other genera such as Pamphobeteus and Theraphosa.


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 5, 2011)

Regardless, I still don't think Lasiodora parahybana should be suggested as a beginner T.


----------



## NikiP (Apr 5, 2011)

jgod790 said:


> In "The Tarantula keepers guide" by Schultz, LP are under the "swamp dwellers" section.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Books aren't a be all end all, and *first hand* experience can count a lot more. 



jgod790 said:


> Regardless, I still don't think Lasiodora parahybana should be suggested as a beginner T.


And most people don't recommend a beginner jump from a G. rosea to an H. lividum.

Which, according to your suggestion against an LP, you probably should't have the H lividum.


----------



## 0xA000 (Apr 5, 2011)

Brachypelma smithi is IMHO the best choice for beginners cause
- you can keep them relatively dry
- they are not so fast
- they rarely hide


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 5, 2011)

NikiP said:


> Books aren't a be all end all, and *first hand* experience can count a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You love to criticize don't you? 

True going from rosea to lividum is not a good idea. But I did plenty of homework before I got my lividum. And my Pandinus imperators require very similar living conditions. If I can maintain a successful Pandinus imperator colony for over a year, why shouldn't I have a lividum? And Ive been handling venomous insects/arachnids my whole life. I know which ones you can and cant touch. So don't say anything about the lividums temperament or speed.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 5, 2011)

Iam getting confused... :x its like two groups with two totally different opinions.


----------



## newspidermom (Apr 5, 2011)

I personally like my Brachypelma Emilia. Of the two Brachys I own she's the calmest. Hardly ever flicks hairs and is pretty ok with me stroking her rump once in awhile. She's not a big eater though which also means she's a slow grower as well.  Not sure if that's a common trait of this species or not. Here she is...her name is Aranã.


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 5, 2011)

jgod790 said:


> You love to criticize don't you?
> 
> True going from rosea to lividum is not a good idea. But I did plenty of homework before I got my lividum. And my Pandinus imperators require very similar living conditions. If I can maintain a successful Pandinus imperator colony for over a year, why shouldn't I have a lividum? And Ive been handling venomous insects/arachnids my whole life. I know which ones you can and cant touch. So don't say anything about the lividums temperament or speed.


No offense, NikiP has way  more experience with tarantulas than you have.

To be honest as a beginer you have to ask yourself some questions of what tarantula you want. 
Will you ever handle it?
Would you be scared of them if they would move fast/get spooked and run or do a threat pose?
Would you be prepared to any reaction they do?
Do you like pritty colors?
How much you want to spend on your first tarantula?

These are just some of the questions you need to anwser yourself. The rules here are, most docile tarantulas are from Brachypelma genus. they are known of beeing nervous sometimes and if they don't want to be handled they will throw their urticulating hairs wich to some they couse itch when they make contact with the skin. They are known to hide very rarely, somewhat picky of their food diet.
Of Grammostola roseas what I have seen and heard, they can be really mood swingers and demons, going into threat pose if even someone walks past their enclosure.
If you like some tarantula that is good looking nd you want a nice web home, get yourself an Avicularia genus or Chromatopelma cyanopubescens. Both genus are known to build a very nice web homes, wich they atach to branches and leafs. I can confirm that for Avicularia versicolor wich I have.
But to be honest, I have heard of lot of people got pokie or OBT or LP for their first tarantula. If you're calm and you know these species are have to be handled with most respect, apreciete their privacy, you don't handle them and use the rule "look but don't touch" it is fine.


----------



## NikiP (Apr 5, 2011)

jgod790 said:


> You love to criticize don't you?
> 
> True going from rosea to lividum is not a good idea. But I did plenty of homework before I got my lividum. And my Pandinus imperators require very similar living conditions. If I can maintain a successful Pandinus imperator colony for over a year, why shouldn't I have a lividum? And Ive been handling venomous insects/arachnids my whole life. I know which ones you can and cant touch. So don't say anything about the lividums temperament or speed.


That's my point right there.

Why, according to you, can the OP not do research and get an LP first? Besides the fact that your research has flaws in it, especially since LP are really cheap and humidity really isn't hard to keep up.


----------



## lord lionheart (Apr 5, 2011)

lord lionheart said:


> Based on what this guy had to say here
> 
> http://www.tarantulas.com/choosing.html
> 
> ...


I've had my a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and a Brachypelma boehmei for about an hour LOL.
Obviously it's early days but the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens is already my favorite, it's moving around it's little container a lot and has already webbed all over the substrate, the Brachypelma boehmei has mostly just sat there, in fairness the boehmei is only 1/2 " or so compared to the 3/4" Chromatopelma . Amazing!!


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 5, 2011)

Motorkar said:


> No offense, NikiP has way  more experience with tarantulas than you have.
> 
> To be honest as a beginer you have to ask yourself some questions of what tarantula you want.
> Will you ever handle it?
> ...


Don't talk to me about experience. I used to live in Arizona, I would handle and observe wild caught tarantulas and scorpions every day. Just cause I don't have the money to buy dozens of expensive tarantulas does NOT mean I am inexperienced or a beginner.


----------



## SpidSquid (Apr 5, 2011)

The more docile species tend to be Brachypelmas as others have said. However, every T will be different, so do not expect a calm temperament all the time. Remember that T's react to their environment, they do not have the capacity to approach a situation like a dog or cat. When they are agitated, they won't tolerate a big human looming over them. I would say if you like the looks of a B. smithi, and can find one in your price range, go with one of them. They are beautiful T's, just mind the urticating hairs!

My first personal T was an H. lividum. I've been around T's for years, so I got what I wanted and felt comfortable with. Of course I don't hold her (or my docile G. rosea), but obviously it all boils down to how comfortable you feel with the specific needs and care of your chosen T. And more importantly, how comfortable you have with that species of T in your house. I'd love an OBT, but...yeaaah...not yet, lol!


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Apr 5, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> -Able to see it(isn't constantly hiding under a log or something).
> -Isn't aggressive(defensive doesn't count) and non-dangerous.
> -Nice patterns? Non-silky looking ones? Call em combed persay.





SandDeku said:


> OR atleast something small. Like 2inches to 4inches max.


With those requirements I would suggest Euathlus sp. "Red/Chilean Flame/Orange". They are great little tarantules, always out in the open(the one I have covered her hide completely and has never used it), lovely coloration of black with a burst of orange, only grow to a size of around 3", and to top it all off are extremely docile and from my experience not even skittish. One of my favorite tarantulas all around.

I do suggest though if you go this route to purchase a larger one if you desire something to look at since they are extremely slow growers.


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 5, 2011)

> I must respectfully and STRONGLY disagree on recommending a Lasiodora parahybana as a beginner tarantula. Due to the fact that species in the Lasiodora genus, require high humidity. Not just 70% but 80%. A Lasiodora species under the care of a beginner would probably not last more then a year. And there really expensive. Who wants to spend hundreds of dollars on a tarantula that they might not be able to keep alive? Just my opinion.





> In "The Tarantula keepers guide" by Schultz, LP are under the "swamp dwellers" section.


High humidity: Hmmm... I can't find that in my TKG.  Mr. Schultz lists under Swamp Dwellers: _E. murinus, H. gigas, H. hercules, T. blondi_, and _T. apophysis_ as representative species.   No mention of _L. parahybana_.

Various caresheets penned by experienced T keepers across the globe suggest anywhere from 60% to 90% humidity for the LP.  

I got my LPs over a year ago as a relative 'newbie'.  They've grown from 0.25" to ~5".  I kept them more humid as slings, but since ~2.5" LS they have a water bowl and get a corner of their substrate dampened periodically.  The RH in the main part of the house is currently 42.  My LPs continue to do quite fine, thanks.  I expect to have them for a long time.

Expense: I got three slings for ten dollars.  Almost broke me, but the kids and I needed to go on a diet anyway... 
As someone else mentioned, adult females of any species will command a higher price than an unsexed sling.

The OP wants a visible, calm, minimally venomous, pretty spider.  Well, there are a lot of Ts that fit that bill.  I would suggest a *lot* of reading and research.  Keep in mind that not every individual will behave exactly like the general description of the species.  

Make a list of several that are attractive to you and that generally fit your requirements.  Then read and research more and narrow your list down some more.  Wash, rinse, repeat...

Then see what is available and from where.  Is it CB or WC?  From an LPS, breeder or distributor?  How has it been handled?  Does it come with a feeding/molt history?  How has it been being kept - what temp, humidity, substrate, diet, etc. 

Consider getting a juvenile or sub-adult versus a sling or a more expensive adult.  A juvie may cost a little more than a sling, but is already through the baby stages.

Set up the Ts housing in advance.  Don't wait till the day you bring it home or the day it is to arrive to be soaking coco fibre, or realize you don't have a secure container, or not enough substrate to adequately fill the enclosure, etc.

Nobody can tell you which is the best T to get.  You will get as many opinions as there are tarantula species. That decision is entirely up to you.  It is also your responsibility to educate yourself about, and be prepared for the T *prior* to acquisition.  Additional learning comes with experience.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 5, 2011)

Motorkar said:


> No offense, NikiP has way  more experience with tarantulas than you have.
> 
> To be honest as a beginer you have to ask yourself some questions of what tarantula you want.
> Will you ever handle it?----No, I like spiders but I'm pretty skittish and easily frightened. Not by spiders but by anything I'm not quite used to.
> ...


The whole first comment sounds mean to the other person but yeah. Ima answer the questions stated above. 
Please refer to them.


Extra stats:
--I like decorating stuff and going all out. But  I rather it not hide all the time. Just maybe 1-3hours a day. OR atleast when IAm looking at it, its not hiding. 
--I don't like it if it can jump, climb very fast, run too fast, etc. I like activity, but fast movements freak me out. Animals, people, anything. 

--Favorite colors and fades: Green(lime-a-bean is my favorite), jet black, purple, yellow, deep dark brown, etc.

--Long life span would be great. 

--I like the ones with large rumps. lol. I know females rumps are bigger but yuh.
--I rather look at a T. with sleek hair rather than furry looking one. Oddly it gives me a better sense of security.

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




High_Rolling_T said:


> With those requirements I would suggest Euathlus sp. "Red/Chilean Flame/Orange". They are great little tarantules, always out in the open(the one I have covered her hide completely and has never used it), lovely coloration of black with a burst of orange, only grow to a size of around 3", and to top it all off are extremely docile and from my experience not even skittish. One of my favorite tarantulas all around.
> 
> I do suggest though if you go this route to purchase a larger one if you desire something to look at since they are extremely slow growers.


Is this it?
http://a1.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/26/18ed33b499374788adbe12eff2290071/l.jpg 

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

 http://a1.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/26/18ed33b499374788adbe12eff2290071/l.jpg 
I like the look of this T. it looks petite, and sorta adorable. lol.

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------

I like costa rican T. too.


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 5, 2011)

This is too big for your liking, but it won't hide, bite, flick hairs, jump, run, climb, spook, startle, threaten, or eat much.  Has pretty colors, shiny parts, costs less than $50,  has a fairly big rump and isn't too furry.  Should last a good long time if not exposed to high heat, teething puppies or small children.

Seriously.  Tarantulas are going to be, well, tarantulas.  You can put one in a pretty, decorative enclosure, but you won't be able to dictate how it behaves, how many hours a day it hides or how it reacts to stimuli.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 6, 2011)

Formerphobe said:


> This is too big for your liking, but it won't hide, bite, flick hairs, jump, run, climb, spook, startle, threaten, or eat much.  Has pretty colors, shiny parts, costs less than $50,  has a fairly big rump and isn't too furry.  Should last a good long time if not exposed to high heat, teething puppies or small children.
> 
> Seriously.  Tarantulas are going to be, well, tarantulas.  You can put one in a pretty, decorative enclosure, but you won't be able to dictate how it behaves, how many hours a day it hides or how it reacts to stimuli.


Yeah. But you can -ATLEAST- find a species KNOWN to be a certain way. SO when I actually go looking for them; I have higher options for what to go for. Then I can look at each T. individually and say to myself. Oh this one isn't too much of a pain so far to the seller! so why should it be to me?  Obviously it won't dictate everything. But honestly. would you rather have something that you can see or something you cannot see? Basically its like keeping the terrarium--not the creature in it. We have different stand points as to what each wants as a pet or a pet T. obviously you can't tell a T. YOU BETTER COME OUT OF THAT CAVE OR NO DIN DIN FOR YOU MISTER! lol. But you can find a species KNOWN to be less of a hider. For example with fish its the same way you cant dictate how they behave but you can pick from a general species and then go from specimen to specimen and pick your choice.


----------



## LirvA (Apr 6, 2011)

newspidermom said:


> I personally like my Brachypelma Emilia. Of the two Brachys I own she's the calmest. Hardly ever flicks hairs and is pretty ok with me stroking her rump once in awhile. She's not a big eater though which also means she's a slow grower as well.  Not sure if that's a common trait of this species or not. Here she is...her name is Aranã.




Not sure about the eating, but Brachypelmas are very slow growing. 


Very pretty specimen you have there. I want to get a B. emilia.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 6, 2011)

Iam also liking the look of some T.Blondi I don't know if thats a suitable species for a beginner.


----------



## LirvA (Apr 6, 2011)

Absolutely not.


Their hair is some of the worst, and their care is some of the most demanding.


----------



## malhomme (Apr 6, 2011)

*E. weijenberghi*

Perhaps not very colorful, but small and has a great temperament for a beginner:  E. weijenberghi.


----------



## LirvA (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't even know how to read that!


----------



## malevolentrobot (Apr 6, 2011)

OP, are you still there? 

beginner Ts run the gamut but most people will reccomend you a _Grammostola_ (pulchra or pulchripes being the most common), a _Brachypelma_(usually albo or smithi, i hesistate with vagans or boehemi because they tend to be more nervous/flicky/defensive as a whole), either of the Eupalaestrus (campestratus [Pink Zebra Beauty] being less hard to find), or Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens (GBB).

with your size requirements stated 2"-4" (was that you?) that narrows all of those out. the smaller, fairly easy going Euathlus sp. "red" or "gold" are a good choice in that case.

if you dont care about size after all, there is plenty of info you can search for on here about starter Ts, its a fairly common post topic here. i'm a fan of brachys, but they can be nervous and flicky, and that might dissuade you, but their colours are beautiful.

Grammostola pulchra and pulchripes get high votes for docitility, pulchras run more but look nicer to some, pulchripes can be drab to some but are cheap as heck to get as s(pider)lings. overall, i like my pulchripes more just because it doesn't have the food/prey response my pulchra does. my pulchra lunges at _anything_ entering its enclosure, which could end in a careless bite possibly.

i have a fair amount of classic "beginner Ts" (many _Brachypelma_, G. pulchripes, G. pulchra, G. rosea. had a GBB and Euathlus sp. "blue" at one time, but died as slings/juvies so i cannot say much) and i like my pulchripes the best, and think it would qualify as best starter T because of the reliability of it being docile, cheap price in a beginners range, and ease of care. while it might not be as stunning, they usually make up for it by being so forgiving, much more than rosea who can change "temper" on a dime, G. pulchra who run much more for a comparable sized specimen, and the whole lot of brachys who are more than willing to hair you most of the time, especially younger specimens.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Apr 6, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> Extra stats:
> --I like decorating stuff and going all out. But  I rather it not hide all the time. Just maybe 1-3hours a day. OR atleast when IAm looking at it, its not hiding.
> --I don't like it if it can jump, climb very fast, run too fast, etc. I like activity, but fast movements freak me out. Animals, people, anything.
> 
> ...


I think Grammostola pulchra really should be worth considering.

Here's a couple things I found with the search button.  

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=129095&highlight=pulchra
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=58165&highlight=pulchra

And a link to a pick from Rick West's site.  I recommend bookmarking his site.  Soooo much good stuff to look at.

http://birdspiders.com/gallery/inde...tola-pulchra-Mello-Leitao-1921-female-Uruguay

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------




SandDeku said:


> The whole first comment sounds mean to the other person ...


It might seem mean, but the person they are talking about has been a fount of bad advice and continually needs to be checked so people don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## Obelisk (Apr 6, 2011)

These T's fit your criteria pretty well:

Brachypelma smithi
B. emilia
B. boehmei

Grammostola pulchripes

Acanthoscurria geniculata 

Lasiodora parahybana

Eupalaestrus campestratus

..... and many more that I didn't mention. 

There are many choices, though if you were to be more flexible on any of the criteria, it would give you more options if do that with the handling aspect. I don't recommend at all something that's very fast or super aggressive. But, there are some great beginner T's that are mildly aggressive (like some of the above), with their other qualities making them hardy and interesting pets. Also, some of them do grow slowly after hitting 3".


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Apr 6, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that is it, but to be honest that picture doesn't do it justice or that one is still younger and coming into it's colors.  Mine is a deeper black and while that appears to be rather yellowish, mine is much more vibrantly orange.  Here is a picture of mine, but it is cellphone quality pics, so still not close to as nice in person:



As far as fast movements, any T is capable of a burst of speed that is unexpected, but with my experience with this Euathlus sp., I've never seen it really move near as quick as most of my other tarantulas and when it does bolt its never been more than 1-2 inches(and again, relatively slow).

I forgot to mention that the care for this species is also very simple, just keep it like a G. rosea, dry and arid, water dish optional.

As I said mine is *always* in the open, and every time I look in it is in a new spot so it is pretty active for a T.  It tends to like to take a small stroll every now and again, not constantly wandering its cage, but just enough to get a new spot to relax in for awhile. 

The prices I've seen for them(I got mine for free) have been generally reasonable, I believe Tarantula, Inc currently has them decently sized and within your price range last I saw.

A T. blondi definitely doesn't fit your bill for what you're looking for.  They have much stricter care requirements, such as a needing rather high humidity maintained(this can be a challenge for many new to the hobby).  In addition, they will easily surpass the size you mentioned within a few molts from being an egg, and end up being 8"+ and bulky to top it off.  Also, as was mentioned, they have some of the worse urticating hairs around. Finally, a true T. blondi is very expensive. The other Theraphosa spp. may be less expensive(though still out of your price range) but also have the same qualities of a T. blondi. 

As far as my suggestion, it was my main one due to it meeting all of your preferences(since the generally advertised starter Ts are bigger than 2-4"), but the options that many of the others have listed are great beginner tarantulas as well. I also suggest any of the ones malevolentrobot had listed since they are all excellent beginner Ts.


----------



## NikiP (Apr 6, 2011)

Just thought of a slightly different suggestion.

Check out C ritae and C elegans. They are small (dwarves), brightly colored, and easy to keep. The also aren't terribly "hairy" looking either. The only downfal is they can be a little speedy, but the cuteness makes up for it


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't catch that you wanted dwarf tarantula before when I mentioned G. pulchra.  Here is a picture of a dwarf tarantula that is darkly colored and doesn't look "fuzzy" and you can buy them from the same place that the picture is linked from.

http://www.swiftinverts.com/pix/chiricahuadwarfblack2.jpg


----------



## NikiP (Apr 6, 2011)

Big Dragonfly said:


> I didn't catch that you wanted dwarf tarantula before when I mentioned G. pulchra.  Here is a picture of a dwarf tarantula that is darkly colored and doesn't look "fuzzy" and you can buy them from the same place that the picture is linked from.
> 
> 
> 
> The OP didn't request a dwarf, ...ne are always out and are brightly colored :)


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, he stated he wanted one 2-4".  That is dwarf.  ;P


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 29, 2011)

malevolentrobot said:


> OP, are you still there?
> 
> beginner Ts run the gamut but most people will reccomend you a _Grammostola_ (pulchra or pulchripes being the most common), a _Brachypelma_(usually albo or smithi, i hesistate with vagans or boehemi because they tend to be more nervous/flicky/defensive as a whole), either of the Eupalaestrus (campestratus [Pink Zebra Beauty] being less hard to find), or Chromatopelma Cyanopubescens (GBB).
> 
> ...


This whole thing confused me. X____X though I did look at the species of the T. I like as well. I like a few. GBB for color(if it wasnt aggressive or antsy i'd get it). I also like the 

chilean yellow tarantula. That was the name for this:

http://www.animal-image.com/Reptile...owTarantula_EuathlusSpYellowTHSp_AcRp82Gm.jpg

Maybe its the lightining? I also like the pulchra--- by look. Just wish I could find a small 2-4 inch jet black tarantula with  "sleek" hair". You know where it looks combed? But that would be a fantasy-- especially if it was docile, active, and able to see it. lolol.


----------



## Kuro (Apr 30, 2011)

besides the Euathlus sp. people have already mentioned...i wouldn't know what else to suggest to you. a lot of what you dont want eliminates a lot of t's

but i would also suggest a b. albopilosum or g. pulchra


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 30, 2011)

Kuro said:


> besides the Euathlus sp. people have already mentioned...i wouldn't know what else to suggest to you. a lot of what you dont want eliminates a lot of t's
> 
> but i would also suggest a b. albopilosum or g. pulchra


I think I already know what I'd like to get. So I'm going to wait and see when I can get it.


----------



## grayzone (May 1, 2011)

after all that banter now im curious and wanna know what ya choose.... what t did ya have in mind lol....not fair to leave people hangin that were tryin to help


----------



## gladmar (May 1, 2011)

I think lots T's Owner begins with B. Smithi! my 1st T's is B. Smithi now his 4inch+ I can handle and grab him, so much never bits! colorful of the leg is so nice also. If I were you ill choice *B. Smithi*. Soon you will find more2x T's.


----------

